# USA SD70 shells??



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I heard a while ago that USA sold some shells at a train show. Would there be any available now? I would like to make a SD70ACE or M-2 and I'm wondering if I could modify one of these. Does anybody have a broken one for sale (I have my own powered trucks and electronics)? I will watch the usual places. I thought someone here would know? Thanks, Joe


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Joe call usa and ask for mike in parts tell him what you need he will more orless find it for you tell him used shell.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, Joe... 

Depending on your abilities and 'how far you wish to go" with a 70ACe unit, using a 70Mac as a starter leaves all of it as left overs... mmmm 

The cab does not match 
The frame does not match 
the Fuel tank does not match 
the hood does not match... 

Best buy a big supply of plastic sheet and start making plans! 

Only the power trucks will work... 

Dirk - DMS RY - been down that road, still on it too!! 

HAVE fun!!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 09 Aug 2012 11:06 AM 
Well, Joe... 

Depending on your abilities and 'how far you wish to go" with a 70ACe unit, using a 70Mac as a starter leaves all of it as left overs... mmmm 

The cab does not match 
The frame does not match 
the Fuel tank does not match 
the hood does not match... 

Best buy a big supply of plastic sheet and start making plans! 

Only the power trucks will work... 

Dirk - DMS RY - been down that road, still on it too!! 

HAVE fun!! 


Rivet counter...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Your B..A...D.. Craig, :~} 

rivet .... rivet... rivet 

I count My rivets !!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe, this maybe a little off from your intended course of adventures here, but You might consider building / bashing a model of a SD70M series loco... 

Can't tell if your a UP fan or not!!? UP never placed an order for a SD70MAc loco, they used the SD70M instead, and still run them today also!! 

The Ace is a big/long build in G-scale, mostly scratch stuff here! 

IN considerinig a SD70M version. - these parts are needed! 

Use a Santa Fe cab - forehead - head lights, ....paint & weather to your liking..! 

a SD70Mac frame ( any brand road here ) - cut shorter about 3/4 in .... remove the raised step on the Firemans side complete, the decking is flat on both sides of the chassis.... paint and weather.. 

use a stock SD70 fuel tank,... add weathering and stains 

use your power trucks and side frames, left "brand new", looking like a recent change out by the maintenance dept... 

and the hood ( any road also ) - needs to be shortened some what - in two places, ( not remembering how much at moment ), the ducting on the Firemans side removed and a box built to replace it. 

.... Your choice of flat or flared radiators here, comes either way! The typical AC areas blanked over - or back - dating the hood per say... 

I think this would get your feet wet and still be something to learn from, before jumping into a ACe build... 

My thoughts, but go have fun anyway!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 09 Aug 2012 12:44 PM 
Your B..A...D.. Craig, :~} 

rivet .... rivet... rivet 

I count My rivets !! 




.




How many rivets did I miss?







I think this project is do able, but it would take a lot of reworking. Hopefully the OP will list his reasons why he wants to build one.







Trying not to derail this thread...


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Well.... I have them in O scale.....I like the overall look of them and prefer very modern diesels.....If I'm going to build something, I figure it should be something new.......
I probably should start with something a bit easier. I run mostly MTH 1/32 scale engines and they are all GE Dashes. I have a USA trains SD40-2 and want something modern by EMD. The USA's trucks draw too many amps and seem not as well built. I feel MTH trucks are better built and already have a spare pair of them. I started looking at building 1/32 scale side frames for them and figured I would build a whole engine!!?
This project never got started. So now I figure if I got my hands on a shell, I could modify it into something original. I like the idea of the UP SD70M posted above. I bought a modified one in O scale that the builder flared the radiators on. I was going to search for a prototype to make this easier.The Ace caught my eye. I got some pictures but would love more detailed drawings with dimensions.
As for the SD70ACE... I bought a bunch of plastic and then considered the frame might be too weak. I thought of making it out of metal but fear attaching things would leave them prone to break off. I just never started it. I figured if I got a shell......
So.....Now I'm thinking to make some model of a modified engine that might have left the shops after a collision and was modified to make it modern? Thanks for all the ideas, Joe


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=872700 
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=272117 
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2560567 
I like the flared radiators look: 
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=1098307 
Hmmmmm


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

There it is! Feb '08 GR. Scratch built SD70ACE running at Marty's. Figures that I didn't think this up on my own.
Now I've got the MR drawings of the engine in S scale. I think I need to have them blown up to 200%? Joe


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

got a start on the picture sizes


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

can some one tell e how long a USA SD70Mac frame is? Is the frame 26 1/4" pilot face to pilot face or close?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe, 

all My info is in 1/29 format, seems like your working in 1/32 here! 

Also, I scratch build several loco frames for My self from plastic sheet! Tunnel motors, currently working on a prototype for a SD90Mac frame and loco. Not hard once you figure out where your going!!

Dirk - DMS Ry. see pics under " DMS Ry, - One Man's Journey" - under track work, on 2nd page.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Eric's fine model of the M-2 was built on a 70Mac, so the frame for that version is short. I believe the rest is scratch built tho, and I can't remember what Eric did for the fuel tank... 

Just search for locos on the web for specs and figure from there, Joe. Lots of info is out there! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeap, I was looking at making it 1/32. It may end up at 1/29 depending on how much I scratch build it. Either way I had the drawings blown up 200% from S scale and they seem a hair small. I'm waiting now to see if USA can find me a shell and frame. I will make it totally from scratch if they can't. Joe


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I have always been able to get hoods and cabs, or frames from Mike at USA Trains, but again they will be 1/29 scale, not 1/32. 

Seems that if 1/32 is what your after, well -....scratching will be the way to go!! 

If you need further "like interests - Ace models" assistance from Me,.. you can PM me any time Joe! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Is there a source of sheet plastic that's longer than 12"? Has anybody used sheet acrylic or plexiglass for models frame or body?? I'm looking around for something to scratch build the frame out of. I know I could join smaller pieces but it would seem easier and stronger to have the correct lengths? Metal pieces seem tougher to work with? Thanks, Joe


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe, There are many plastic suppliers, I do not know all of them, so others can help here... 

I do get 21" long sheets from "Tower Hobbies", either ABS or PVC sheets, which are 8" wide... 

This is what I have used to make a loco frame from. But what you really need to know are things like how high off the rail your deck surface is, how tall the mounting or top point is for the power truck bolster. Using the relationship between these 2 items gives you an idea of internal frame offset in the truck frame areas. You can figure your frame thickness from this exercise also. 

I have very successfully used .080" & .060" ABS ( which is stronger than PVC material is ) to construct a frame. I also use a lamination layer effect to make a frame stronger, from multiple parts - thus working from a smaller base sheet to start with. And I also use overlapping intersections for parts that are perpendicular to the main deck surface, to increase joint strength. 

I have built a test car using 1/4" plexiglass, glued up with super glues - Medium "Jet". Plexiglass comes from places like H.D. or Lowe's or plastic suppliers. 

I learned from the "don't ask how I know this" about not "mixing plastic and metal" to build a loco frame.... I have a DDA40X frame I have built, using both 2 of A/C frames & 1/2" aluminum angle to stiffen the very long frame, which seemed to work at the time. However as the seasons changed and temps varied I learned they have different thermal expansion values, which caused the frame to bow depending on a given temp .. not the best - I did get around this issue and have a solid frame now, - but in the future will not mix materials again!! 

Also Joe, I recall you mentioned not having the side frames yet... You need the side frames to design the frame itself, and provide proper truck clearances. 

Dirk = DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe, 

......."can some one tell me how long a USA SD70Mac frame is? Is the frame 26 1/4" pilot face to pilot face or close?" 

Mine is 29 inches - even....! pilot to pilot. And a correct ACe will be a bit longer still..............

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

If you do make it weathered, it would look neat


----------

